# Need good pullover -type exercise



## Ceicei (Jul 16, 2007)

The gym I used to go to went out.  They had my favorite machine, the pullover.  A great way to work the lats, pecs, abs, and triceps.  Do any of you know of good exercises at home that will do the same thing as the pullover does?

Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## crushing (Jul 16, 2007)

What kind of equipment do you have at home?  Do you at least have some free weights or dumbells and a bench?

You could lie on your back on the bench and with your arms starting behind your head lift a dumbell or a weight plate up over your chest.  To work the abs you could ad a crunch motion at the end of the lift.  If you don't have a bench you could line up some of your kitchen chairs for a makeshift bench.  The weight could be a medicine ball or just about anything.


----------

